# Combustible dust dump/ fire



## cda (Feb 8, 2018)

https://dms.licdn.com/playback/C4E00AQEznpbyKyfheA/e786cd6ce84d4c1f9e914921623ec696/feedshare-mp4_500/1479932728445-v0ch3x?e=1518196324&v=alpha&t=O3RsNvgtniaKL4LMnzlhPbT8M8sVZ-tIK5jEFAClTQ8

Takes a few minutes


----------



## fatboy (Feb 8, 2018)

Amazing.....pretty good fireball that came out.....


----------



## Sifu (Feb 9, 2018)

Good thing they stepped back a little further..........


----------

